# Jolly Ball Love



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

...I think  Well the handle is still intact so far, lol.

Maggie's mom can relate to these, I'm sure (G'mornin', Mary )

This is Sadie's most fav outside toy....


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Where do you get those and how much do they cost?? that looks like something Bailey would thoroughly enjoy!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Petco, PetSmart, PetsSuppliesPlus....or you can order from 
www.Care-a-Lot pet.com

That's 10" one, around 10-15 bucks. They hold up unbelieveably well, even minus handles and with tooth punctures, they don't deflate :. Her last one was 3 years old and blew away in the last big wind storm...Sadie's been looking for it for a month, lol


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Jolly balls are Cody's FAVORITE!!!!!!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Ooohh, Betty, that's such a PRETTY picture...the colors....what a sweet boy:smooch:


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

We used to have one with the handle, but it melted last year in my car...(note to self: do not store Jolly Ball in car for a month while it's 90 degrees). Charlie Brown is the only one who ever used to play with the one with the handle. He still even plays with it all melted and misshapen. But last Christmas we got one with the rope, and everyone loves it--even now minus the rope


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Great pics of Sadie and Cody! 

Ours has been around for quite awhile, I believe it is out third. They puncture them so they can get their teeth in them better. It is being sadly neglected for the Firehouse dog tug toy in this pic.


----------



## goldieluvr (Jul 16, 2007)

Sadie looks like she has a good start on getting that handle off of there! lol! 
Bonnie only has half a jolly ball left, but she loves to pick it up by the edge, fling it up onto her head so she can't see, then tear around the yard! Bear's is pretty much intact except for the handle. They love them!
We got ours at a pet feed store. Country Max they're called here in NY. They were $18.00 and well worth it!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Augie loves the jolly ball too (the handle was very tasty), I also found one with out the handle that is made from the same material.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

So far ours have stayed in good shape. Cody is really the only one who plays with them, and he's not a heavy chewer. We have 3 different sizes.... a boy can never have too many balls, now can one??? :: And red IS his color....... to remind him of all those good red blood cells!!!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

if we ever get a yard where i can leave toys out, i'm totally getting one of them!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Maggie loves her jolly balls, minus the handle.... If I buy her a jolly ball without the handle she wont touch it.... I buy the one with the handle and she loves to chew them off, then plays with the jolly ball. With the handle chewed off it leaves 2 holes that when Maggie puts her ball in a hole she can jump on it and deflate it then it goes back to normal when she is off it.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Sam and Dillon ignore their Jolly Ball... I don't get it lol I buy them all these fun looking toys and they go outside and would rather munch on grass and sticks. :doh:


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> .... a boy can never have too many balls, now can one??? ::



Oh lordy, Betty...I was just thinking my thread title might have conjured up thoughts of the the humphump dance...then almost spewed when I read this, lolololol


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

moverking said:


> Oh lordy, Betty...I was just thinking my thread title might have conjured up thoughts of the the humphump dance...then almost spewed when I read this, lolololol


Not only can they never have enough they must protect them at all costs

That must be a pretty new Jolly Ball Miss Sadie has there?
I think I am going to order one of those for Tuff. He gets a little tired of the football and tennis ball all of the time.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

That's her Birthday pressie, Alan.....by Saturday it won't look like that, lol.
I'll bet Tuff would love one!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Does Loocie like them as well?


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Does Loocie like them as well?


Ha, she would if Sadie would let her play with them! She's a bit of a 'Mags' in that 'if it's a ball, it's mine!'
I found a pretty indestructible Frisbee that I keep out of Sade's sight that I pulled out last night for Loo. Of course she had to parade it in front of Sadie and the chase was on!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Chloe likes her's, it now has no more handle but it's great entertainment for her.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

moverking said:


> Ha, she would if Sadie would let her play with them! She's a bit of a 'Mags' in that 'if it's a ball, it's mine!'
> I found a pretty indestructible Frisbee that I keep out of Sade's sight that I pulled out last night for Loo. Of course she had to parade it in front of Sadie and the chase was on!


LOL>...Mags shares(her jolly ball) every *once *in a while with Hootie and this is what Hootie uses the jolly ball for....


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Heidi36oh said:


> Chloe likes her's, it now has no more handle but it's great entertainment for her.


Gosh, Claudia, I turned my head and that pup grew up! She's a pretty girl with her ball.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Tally loves the Jolly Ball too. He has a blue one, and parades all around with it when company comes. I agree it has outlasted most other toys by a long time.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

They love the jolly ball toys! I have these 2:


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

now Tom wants go play ball with Sadie, lloks like I'll just have to have a look for of those balls now.


----------



## Kevin21 (Mar 11, 2009)

ive seen these in the store and wondered about them so its good to know that they are pretty popular....may have to go to the store this weekend.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Our handles kept getting chewed off....so I got these. Same thing...with a rope instead.

Ours love their Jolly Balls too! We have all three sizes of these.

http://www.petedge.com/Jolly-Pets-Romp-and-Rolls-ZX8120.pro


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Im blaming you all for Tuff Dogs total lack of remembering anything he has ever learned. UPS delivered his new toy and after I turned him loose with his new Jolly Ball Friday he went crazy! Just kidding he had a blast!
Once he figured out it had a handle







The only pictures I could get was Tuff with the zoomies 







Come...sit...stay...drop....whoa...please. Nothing worked:doh:







My buddy was pooped out last night!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

:woot2: GO TUFF!!! :woot2:​
He may have to be the new Jolly Ball poster child!

Sadie's is minus the handle now :doh:


----------



## LaineysMama (Sep 30, 2008)

Lainey's JollyBall also induces the zoomies


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Awww, yours still has a handle! Good Lainey!


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

We can't have balls with that diameter around here - Fergus goes crazy. He gets those super long drools, pants heavily, barks at them incessantly, pounces on them to make them roll, can't see anything else. I know I sound like a bad mom for denying him such pleasure but my house and yard aren't tough enough to handle his "love". Other balls that fall into this category are soccer, basketball, etc. Someone left a jolly ball at the dog park last week and he went bananas over it. At first it's funny, but he gets so wildly obsessed, it's hard to imagine it's good for him!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Jolly balls come in differing sizes. I bet you could find one that would fit your situation . Our smallest is about softball size.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Celeigh said:


> We can't have balls with that diameter around here - Fergus goes crazy. He gets those super long drools, pants heavily, barks at them incessantly, pounces on them to make them roll, can't see anything else. I know I sound like a bad mom for denying him such pleasure but my house and yard aren't tough enough to handle his "love". Other balls that fall into this category are soccer, basketball, etc. Someone left a jolly ball at the dog park last week and he went bananas over it. At first it's funny, but he gets so wildly obsessed, it's hard to imagine it's good for him!


LOL, Fergus needs a 12-step Ball Program...
"Hi, my name is Fergus and it's been 2 weeks since my last jolly ball....:doh:

Don't feel bad, I created a monster with my Sade and laser lights. As soon as dusk falls she sits by the tool bench waiting for it, OR the laser level.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL  too cute!!! I'm so going to have to try one of those with Quinn  He LOVES the boat bumper with a rope attached.


----------

